# Questions About Lure <3



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies!
I Know this is more then likley posted somewhere but i searched and cannot for the life of me find it..

a few questions.. 

-when will Lure be on the MAC website? (please say the 30th!)

-waternymph- i have aquadisiac,tease n teal and teal pigment,do i need this?

-sea myth,what is this similar to?

-what are the MUST HAVES from this collection (lure/bait/hooked)

someone please help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




TIA!! <3


----------



## depecher (May 29, 2006)

It is released on June 1 in stores. I think it may come out on the website on the 30th if it follows other collection release dates.

Waternympy is just like Tease N Teal according to someone on Live Journal. I love that color, so I definitely need it.

I don't know what Sea Myth is similar to because I haven't seen it in person yet.

The must haves for me are:

Waternymph
Mancatcher
Sea Myth
other new shadow, whose name escapes me
Stroke of Lust lipstick
Bait lipglass

The pearlizers I am sure will be very important to most. I dont know how to use them, so I am skipping them.


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 
_It is released on June 1 in stores. I think it may come out on the website on the 30th if it follows other collection release dates.

Waternympy is just like Tease N Teal according to someone on Live Journal. I love that color, so I definitely need it.

I don't know what Sea Myth is similar to because I haven't seen it in person yet.

The must haves for me are:

Waternymph
Mancatcher
Sea Myth
other new shadow, whose name escapes me
Stroke of Lust lipstick
Bait lipglass

The pearlizers I am sure will be very important to most. I dont know how to use them, so I am skipping them._

 
thank you!
you and i have the exact same list,but add on pink resort TLC.
ugh! i cant wait! im going to be broke! likewise for the pearlizers,idk how to use them either,besides i have enough face stuff...


----------



## bellaetoile (May 29, 2006)

my personal must-haves:

all three fluidlines
seanymph eyeshadow
both blushcreams

i'm up in the air about the other 3 LE shadows. we'll see how they look in person. if they're different enough, i'll get them, but i really don't want to spend more money on shadows that look similar to what i have, especially since i already have WAY too many shadows..also, we'll see about the pearlizers as well..


----------



## melozburngr (May 29, 2006)

waternymph is SO pretty- I HAD to get it!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_waternymph is SO pretty- I HAD to get it!_

 
do you have tease n teal as well? 
everyone is saying they are very similar,i barley use tease n teal,so i think getting waternymph would be a waste...what do you think?..


----------



## kaliraksha (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JLEEMARKOWITZ* 
_do you have tease n teal as well? 
everyone is saying they are very similar,i barley use tease n teal,so i think getting waternymph would be a waste...what do you think?.._

 
i think if its not in the family of colors that you usually use and you arent willing to sell/trade away your tease n teal for waternymph then it may be money you can spend on an item you will use more often. 

of course, easier said than done... i should know =/


----------



## depecher (May 29, 2006)

Ack! I forgot the fluidlines. Oops! I even asked my counter to hold one for me.


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_i think if its not in the family of colors that you usually use and you arent willing to sell/trade away your tease n teal for waternymph then it may be money you can spend on an item you will use more often. 

of course, easier said than done... i should know =/_

 
i agree,of course i keep telling myself i will make this a color i will wear.... its so hard,i feel like if i miss out on it im going to regret it BIG TIME! the worst that can happen is that i return it or exchange it...
wow,who would have thought makeup could stress a person out,my b/f thinks i am nuts!


----------



## melozburngr (May 29, 2006)

I dont have the tease'n teal, but kaliraksha is right, if its in a family of colors that you never wear, don't bother, I LOVE teals and greens, so this was a must have. YUM, I love it!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 29, 2006)

I have heard that Sea Myth is similar to seedy pearl.  By the description, I am wondering if it is anything like pink opal pigment.  I am on the fence about the shadows too.  I don't wear teals all that often so I might skip waternymph.  Mancatcher looks similar to lavender sky and stars and rockets so I might skip that one too.  I have to see them in person first.  I don't own any fluidlines and wanted to try one, so I might get one or two of those.  I am also interested in Goddess l/s.  I can't wait for this stuff to come out!!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_I have heard that Sea Myth is similar to seedy pearl.  By the description, I am wondering if it is anything like pink opal pigment.  I am on the fence about the shadows too.  I don't wear teals all that often so I might skip waternymph.  Mancatcher looks similar to lavender sky and stars and rockets so I might skip that one too.  I have to see them in person first.  I don't own any fluidlines and wanted to try one, so I might get one or two of those.  I am also interested in Goddess l/s.  I can't wait for this stuff to come out!!_

 

im too impatient i cant even wait until thursday,im going to order online first thing! i may be making a mistake,but we will see i guess,im also going back and forth with the fluidlines,i usually stick with black/brown,im not sure if i would use these...ugh! i just dont know,i need swatches,asap! lol


----------



## melozburngr (May 29, 2006)

sea myth looks nearly identical to seedy pearl, thats why I passed on it...


JLEE0 I can swatch the three things that I got for you if you'd like- I got haunting, delphic, and waternymph...


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_sea myth looks nearly identical to seedy pearl, thats why I passed on it...


JLEE0 I can swatch the three things that I got for you if you'd like- I got haunting, delphic, and waternymph..._

 
wow! please do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it would help me so much,thank you x's 100


----------



## MACActress (May 29, 2006)

What I really want: 
Pink Resort TLC
A Bronzer (not really essential, but I just love the packaging!)
And either haunting or the turquoise fluidline, most likely haunting as I will probably just get Aqualine some other time. 
And then some e/s, I'm not really decided though.


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 29, 2006)

http://community.livejournal.com/mac...67.html#cutid1 here are some swatches


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Designergirl9* 
_http://community.livejournal.com/mac...67.html#cutid1 here are some swatches_

 
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i saw those yesterday,however i am greedy and want more,lol


----------



## melozburngr (May 29, 2006)

here are swatches (with comparisons) of the three items I got from Lure:






(l-r) Iris Print,  Lovely Lily Pigment, Violet Pigment, and *Haunting* f/l (from Lure)






(l-r) *Delphic f/l* (from Lure) Shimmermoss, Melody, Prose & Fancy, *Waternymph* (from Lure), and Bluer Blue from Holiday Palette


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_here are swatches (with comparisons) of the three items I got from Lure:






(l-r) Iris Print,  Lovely Lily Pigment, Violet Pigment, and *Haunting* f/l (from Lure)






(l-r) *Delphic f/l* (from Lure) Shimmermoss, Melody, Prose & Fancy, *Waternymph* (from Lure), and Bluer Blue from Holiday Palette_

 
thank you so much!!

im def. going to get waternymph and haunting,they are BEAUTIFUL!
once again thank you very much! that made my night


----------



## melozburngr (May 29, 2006)

no problemo


----------



## Hawkeye (May 30, 2006)

damn you!
I didn't want to buy any more makeup but your making me do it! *SCOWL* lol


----------



## koolmnbv (May 30, 2006)

Please peeps post more swatches!!!! I am in love w. this collection


----------



## Shavwi (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_Please peeps post more swatches!!!! I am in love w. this collection_

 
I second that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't wait to buy all this stuff!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2006)

WOW!  I am blown away!  I want it all!  Melz, in your opinion, did the lighter green shadow, and purple shadow compare to anything in the permanent collection?  And the black fluidline - what was that like?  How would it compare to blacktrack?


----------



## ch3rlyn (May 30, 2006)

oh no.. i plan to pass this collectiong till i saw the swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is haunting f/l close to violet pigment IRL? they look alike in the swatch


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 30, 2006)

Oh no, I love these colours!! Need to find my boyfriends credit card hehe


----------



## melozburngr (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_damn you!
I didn't want to buy any more makeup but your making me do it! *SCOWL* lol_

 

I do what I can


----------



## melozburngr (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_WOW!  I am blown away!  I want it all!  Melz, in your opinion, did the lighter green shadow, and purple shadow compare to anything in the permanent collection?  And the black fluidline - what was that like?  How would it compare to blacktrack?_

 

I loved the lighter green shadow imo it was similar w=to lustreleaf, with a better finish.

purple shadow (im assuming you mean the one that is not idol eyes) really reminded me of lavender sky.. but maybe that just me

and the nightfish f/l was a dark grey with a a green undertone.. (not pearl)  I wasnt impressed w/ it.


----------



## melozburngr (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch3rlyn* 
_oh no.. i plan to pass this collectiong till i saw the swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is haunting f/l close to violet pigment IRL? they look alike in the swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

not really.. the haunting is a lot more pinky purple imo than violet.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2006)

Perfect, thanks for your help Mel!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2006)

Perfect, thanks for your help Mel!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 30, 2006)

*What i got *

just placed my order online <3

waternymph e/s
sea myth e/s
aquavert e/s
mancatcher e/s
haunting f/l
pink resort TLC
love nectar l/g (impulse buy,how is this color?)

so thats it,ive made my choices


----------



## ch3rlyn (May 30, 2006)

thanks melozburngr!
adding this to my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haunting f/l
Delphic f/l
waternymph e/s

oh another thing anyone saw sex ray l/g? is there any swatch?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2006)

Ahhh, I just lined my eyes with Steamy e/s and love it... wonder if the teal fluidline compares - where is Mel? LOL!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Ahhh, I just lined my eyes with Steamy e/s and love it... wonder if the teal fluidline compares - where is Mel? LOL!_

 
from the pictures it looked alot brighter...i think....i skipped it,cause i know i wouldnt use it often enough,i got haunting though


----------



## bottleblack (May 30, 2006)

I think steamy is probably a bit greener than the fluidline.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_I think steamy is probably a bit greener than the fluidline._

 
Dang! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want to get it, but I don't know if I would use it often enough.  Especially if it is that bright.  I just don't want to miss out on it, and regret it later... decisons, decisions...


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Dang! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want to get it, but I don't know if I would use it often enough.  Especially if it is that bright.  I just don't want to miss out on it, and regret it later... decisons, decisions..._

 
I thought the same thing,that i may regret not getting it,however it doesnt seem to be an extremley wearable color for me,i stuck with haunting f/l..its more suttle from what i can tell...


----------



## melozburngr (May 30, 2006)

I think that steamy would be comparable to delphic (imo)


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_I think that steamy would be comparable to delphic (imo)_

 
AWESOME!  I think I am going to get it, and if I don't like it, I can return it.  Thanks again Mel!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2006)

Just had an awesome live chat about Lure!

Audrey: Hi Andrea! I just had some color questions about the Lure collection...
Andrea: Hey Aurdrey!
Andrea: I would be happy to help.
Audrey: I am trying to order online and am having a hard time
Audrey: I am wondering how Delphic fluidline would compare to blue peep, or lining with Steamy eyeshadow?
Andrea: Delphic is lighter and more turquoise then the Blue Peep. Delphic also has a silver pearlized affect to it.
Audrey: so could it compare to steamy, except in fluidline instead of shadow?
Andrea: Not really. I find them to be very different.
Andrea: Delphic is more turquoise and Steamy is a highly frosted blue aqua with a clean gold shimmery overtone. It is sheer as well. Delphic is more opaque.
Audrey: got ya
Audrey: that helps
Andrea: Great!
Audrey: could you tell me how mancatcher would compare to beautiful iris, and stars and rockets?
Andrea: Manchester is slightly warmer then Beautiful Iris. As far as Stars and Rockets, Manchester is more muted and deeper.
Audrey: ok how about aquavert... is that anything like Brill?
Andrea: Brill is more blue then Aquavert.
Andrea: Aquavert is sort of a combination of Juxt and Brill Eye Shadow.
Audrey: wow, that sounds awesome! I definately need that one!
Audrey: how does nightfish compare to blacktrack and blitz and glitz?
Andrea: Nightfish is slightly different then Blacktrack and Blitz and Glitz.
Andrea: It is slightly softer then Blacktracks with no gold flex in it.
Audrey: does it look grey at all?
Andrea: No, not really grey.
Audrey: ok
Audrey: last one on my list... waternymph...
Audrey: how would this compare to steamy?
Audrey: can you tell i love my steamy?
Audrey: lol
Andrea: It is deeper and richer then Steamy. Again more colour payoff.
Audrey: could they be worn together? 
Audrey: or aquavert with waternymph?
Andrea: Absolutely!
Andrea: Both will work.
Audrey: perfect - you have helped so much!!
Audrey: oh wait one more...
Audrey: lol
Andrea: Wonderful!
Andrea: ok
Audrey: Haunting...
Audrey: what shadows would you pair with this?
Andrea: With Haunting try the Manchester Eye shadow with Idol Eyes or a deeper shade in your crease like Blackberry.
Andrea: Click here for the MAC Eye Shadow page.
Audrey: great, thank you so much Andrea!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Just had an awesome live chat about Lure!

Audrey: Hi Andrea! I just had some color questions about the Lure collection...
Andrea: Hey Aurdrey!
Andrea: I would be happy to help.
Audrey: I am trying to order online and am having a hard time
Audrey: I am wondering how Delphic fluidline would compare to blue peep, or lining with Steamy eyeshadow?
Andrea: Delphic is lighter and more turquoise then the Blue Peep. Delphic also has a silver pearlized affect to it.
Audrey: so could it compare to steamy, except in fluidline instead of shadow?
Andrea: Not really. I find them to be very different.
Andrea: Delphic is more turquoise and Steamy is a highly frosted blue aqua with a clean gold shimmery overtone. It is sheer as well. Delphic is more opaque.
Audrey: got ya
Audrey: that helps
Andrea: Great!
Audrey: could you tell me how mancatcher would compare to beautiful iris, and stars and rockets?
Andrea: Manchester is slightly warmer then Beautiful Iris. As far as Stars and Rockets, Manchester is more muted and deeper.
Audrey: ok how about aquavert... is that anything like Brill?
Andrea: Brill is more blue then Aquavert.
Andrea: Aquavert is sort of a combination of Juxt and Brill Eye Shadow.
Audrey: wow, that sounds awesome! I definately need that one!
Audrey: how does nightfish compare to blacktrack and blitz and glitz?
Andrea: Nightfish is slightly different then Blacktrack and Blitz and Glitz.
Andrea: It is slightly softer then Blacktracks with no gold flex in it.
Audrey: does it look grey at all?
Andrea: No, not really grey.
Audrey: ok
Audrey: last one on my list... waternymph...
Audrey: how would this compare to steamy?
Audrey: can you tell i love my steamy?
Audrey: lol
Andrea: It is deeper and richer then Steamy. Again more colour payoff.
Audrey: could they be worn together? 
Audrey: or aquavert with waternymph?
Andrea: Absolutely!
Andrea: Both will work.
Audrey: perfect - you have helped so much!!
Audrey: oh wait one more...
Audrey: lol
Andrea: Wonderful!
Andrea: ok
Audrey: Haunting...
Audrey: what shadows would you pair with this?
Andrea: With Haunting try the Manchester Eye shadow with Idol Eyes or a deeper shade in your crease like Blackberry.
Andrea: Click here for the MAC Eye Shadow page.
Audrey: great, thank you so much Andrea!_

 

great live chat!
thank you so much for posting it,im so excited to get my stuff!!!!

did you decide exactly what you are going to order?
when you do let us know im curious


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JLEEMARKOWITZ* 
_great live chat!
thank you so much for posting it,im so excited to get my stuff!!!!

did you decide exactly what you are going to order?
when you do let us know im curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so excited for you to get YOUR stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have narrowed things down quite a bit, but I think I am going to head to my store on Thursday and see things in person.  I know I want Aquavert, and probably Mancatcher.  I am expecting to get both Haunting and Delphic fluidlines, but that could change when I see them.  Right now, my tentative list for Thursday is:

Mancatcher e/s
Aquavert e/s
Waternymph e/s
Haunting f/l
Delphic f/l
Violet Underground (hope I can still find it!)

The next payday, I am planning to get:
Lure l/s
Goddess l/s
Sea Myth e/s (If I think I need it)
Maybe Nightfish (since I don't have a black fluidline)
Pink Resort TLC

Those lists will probably be adjusted once I see everything though. I want to get the stuff that will probably sell out first since I can't get it all at once. Your stuff needs to hurry up and get to you so you can post swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it there yet?


----------



## melozburngr (May 30, 2006)

Audrey Nicole... I'm not sure what she is talkin about- but Nightfish is TOTALLY dark grey.  its not black AT all.. it is a lot like Slate eye pencil.   

as far as delphic being like steamy, imo its a similar family, and the gold/silver difference -  as a liner, I dont think that it is something that you are going to notice, unless you are totally looking for it, but that could just be my opinion...


----------



## melozburngr (May 30, 2006)

oh, and why was she calling Mancatcher e/s Manchester??  hmm


----------



## koolmnbv (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_oh, and why was she calling Mancatcher e/s Manchester??  hmm_

 
LOL I noticed this 2,....sometimes I swear they dont know what the hell they are talking about


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_Audrey Nicole... I'm not sure what she is talkin about- but Nightfish is TOTALLY dark grey.  its not black AT all.. it is a lot like Slate eye pencil.   

as far as delphic being like steamy, imo its a similar family, and the gold/silver difference -  as a liner, I dont think that it is something that you are going to notice, unless you are totally looking for it, but that could just be my opinion..._

 
Ya know, in the back of my mind, I was thinking, "Mel knows more about the product than this chick!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes I do multiple live chats on purpose to see the variety of answers I get, and for the most part, the information I get on Specktra is more accurate - that's why I LOVE it here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so wanted to order online in the comfort of my PJs, but I think I am going to have to fight the crowds at the counter tomorrow morning.  I want to make sure I get mine before they sell out, and I will be there waiting for the doors to open!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_oh, and why was she calling Mancatcher e/s Manchester??  hmm_

 
LOL!  I never noticed until you mentioned it!


----------



## melozburngr (May 31, 2006)

machester.. heh.   the name of that eyeshadow is what is so great about it- MANCATCHER!!!  ha ha ha


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 31, 2006)

Here is a swatch courtesy of shank_you on live journal...
Beautiful Iris, MANCATCHER, and Lavender Sky.  Mancatcher is pretty unique...
http://community.livejournal.com/mac.../15809482.html


----------



## koolmnbv (May 31, 2006)

I am glad to see mancatcher is alot different from beautiful iris and lavendar skys. I would like to see a swatch of sea myth next to seedy pearl


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_I am so excited for you to get YOUR stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have narrowed things down quite a bit, but I think I am going to head to my store on Thursday and see things in person.  I know I want Aquavert, and probably Mancatcher.  I am expecting to get both Haunting and Delphic fluidlines, but that could change when I see them.  Right now, my tentative list for Thursday is:

Mancatcher e/s
Aquavert e/s
Waternymph e/s
Haunting f/l
Delphic f/l
Violet Underground (hope I can still find it!)

The next payday, I am planning to get:
Lure l/s
Goddess l/s
Sea Myth e/s (If I think I need it)
Maybe Nightfish (since I don't have a black fluidline)
Pink Resort TLC

Those lists will probably be adjusted once I see everything though. I want to get the stuff that will probably sell out first since I can't get it all at once. Your stuff needs to hurry up and get to you so you can post swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it there yet?_

 
it has not gotten here yet,but im pretty sure it will (it BETTER!) be here thursday,and as soon as i get it i will do swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im thinking i should have ordered Delphic f/l,but i can always just go pick it up this weekend,ugh! im so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT*
it has been shipped and i should have it TODAY by 3pm,however its going to my b/f's house and i wont be there until tomorrow! ugghh!!!
i should have him do swatches,lol.
ugh i just checked again and it should be at his house in like an hour!
the suspense is killing me!!

on a side note im very pleased with MAC shipping dept. at this moment


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 31, 2006)

Can someone who already has their stuff tell me if the VP is REALLY Mancatcher as opposed to Aquavert (which is listed as the VP on the MAC site)?  I only want to buy Aquavert if it's a VP....TIA!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 
_Can someone who already has their stuff tell me if the VP is REALLY Mancatcher as opposed to Aquavert (which is listed as the VP on the MAC site)?  I only want to buy Aquavert if it's a VP....TIA!_

 
I did a live chat,but that doesnt say much i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of our Artists will be with you shortly. At the end of this chat session, you may request to have a transcript of your chat sent to you via email by completing our Exit Survey.
Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Dianna. How may I assist you?
Jessica: Hello! i was just wondering if aquavert from the new Lure collection is in fact a veluxe pearl?
Dianna: Hi Jessica! One moment while I double check for you ... 
Dianna: Yes, it is a Veluxe Pearl. 
Jessica: thank you very much for your help! have a wonderful day dianna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im even more excited to get my Aquavert now


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 31, 2006)

Thanks. I do wonder if she just checked the web site though....

Edited to add I just called my nearest freestanding store (which is unfortunately 1.5 hours away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and the person who answered told me that Waternymph was the VP....?????


----------



## melozburngr (May 31, 2006)

Waternymph is a frost. (iirc) its on my bathroom counter.


----------



## melozburngr (May 31, 2006)

I REALLY want to go back and get the Aquavert.


----------



## kimmy (May 31, 2006)

my MUST HAVES are going to be:
phosphorelle l/g
pink clash l/g
bait l/g
waternymph e/s
mancatcher e/s
sea myth e/s
aquavert e/s
delphic f/l
haunting f/l
man, is that going to break the bank. good thing grad is coming up and i get money from the family for it hahaha! i was talking to the bf this morning about this stuff, and he's plotting something i KNOW it so maybe i won't have to buy it all hahaha. but man, i didn't think i was going to need those fluidlines, but the swatches just hooked (hahaha get it) me.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 31, 2006)

Might someone be able to swatch waternymph next to steamy?  There is a swatch in the haul forum, and they look awefully similar... TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  TOMORROW is the day!!


----------



## kimmy (May 31, 2006)

i saw something about a TLC here but nothing on the MAC site...does anyone know what's the deal? it has pink in the name so i'm curious hahaha!


----------



## Shavwi (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i saw something about a TLC here but nothing on the MAC site...does anyone know what's the deal? it has pink in the name so i'm curious hahaha!_

 
The TLC's are under the Bait Collection on the MAC site. They are sticks and I think they have four of them. The one you are talking about is most likely Pink Resort. HTH!


----------



## melozburngr (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i saw something about a TLC here but nothing on the MAC site...does anyone know what's the deal? it has pink in the name so i'm curious hahaha!_

 

there were three of them, in stick form..

one was after-tan (I believe this was the pink one(not sure)- and it was  PINK!!)
and I can't remember the other two- but one was a bronzey color, and I can't remember the last one.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 1, 2006)

thank you, ladies! i've never had a TLC before, i think i might pick one of these up to try out


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok, I hauled today and here is what I got:
Mancatcher e/s
Waternymph e/s
Aquavert e/s
Pink Clash l/g
Haunting f/l
Delphic f/l
4 pan quad

I still want to get:
Phosphorelle l/g
Bait l/g
Lure l/s
Goddess l/s
Stroke of Lust l/s
Pretty Please l/s (I will B2M this one since it's in the perm. collection)
Apripeach pearlizer

After seeing everything in person, I skipped Sea Myth because it is nearly identical to Seedy Pearl.  Nightfish f/l was just borning.  I wasn't thrilled with the TLC so I skipped those, but might pick one up eventually.  It is such an amazing collection, and I think it will suit most skin tones.  This is definately the first collection that I plan to get almost all of.  Glad I don't feel this way about all of them!


----------

